# Happy Eid al-Adha



## yusuo (Sep 1, 2017)

To all the Muslims out there, happy Eid al-Adha


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm not religious but happy Eid al-Adha.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

yusuo said:


> To all the Muslims out there, happy Eid al-Adha



Eid Mubarak! Have a good day! 

(i was gonna create this thread too but diddnt now how many Muslims were on the forum. So i diddnt, but i am glad you did)


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2017)

I am not Muslim myself, but I always support our Muslim Tempers. Happy Eid al-Adha to you all!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 1, 2017)

So uh... someone care to educate me on what the significance of this holiday is?


----------



## Meteor7 (Sep 1, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So uh... someone care to educate me on what the significance of this holiday is?


*Eid al-Adha* (Arabic: عيد الأضحى‎, translit. _ʿīd al-aḍḥā_, lit. 'Feast of the Sacrifice'‎, [ʕiːd ælˈʔɑdˤħæː]), also called the "*Sacrifice Feast*", is the second of two Muslim holidays celebrated worldwide each year, and considered the holier of the two. It honors the willingness of Ibrahim (Abraham) to sacrifice his son Ismaeel, as an act of obedience to God's command. Before he sacrificed his son God intervened by sending his angel Jibra'il (Gabriel), who then put a ram in his son's place. In commemoration of this, an animal is sacrificed and divided into three parts: one third of the share is given to the poor and needy; another third is given to relatives, friends and neighbors; and the remaining third is retained by the family.

Looks like the basis of the holiday parallels the bible's Abraham and Isaac parable.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So uh... someone care to educate me on what the significance of this holiday is?



Basically what Metoer7 said plus a bit more:

Eid-ul-Adha ('Celebration of Sacrifice'), also known as the Greater Eid, is the second most important festival in the Muslim calendar. It marks the end of the Hajj, the annual pilgrimage to Makkah (Mecca). It takes place on the 10th day of Dhul-Hijjah, the last month of the Islamic calendar. Although only pilgrims to Makkah can celebrate it fully, Muslims elsewhere also mark the occasion of Eid-ul-Adha.

The Hajj is the Fifth Pillar of Islam and therefore a very important part of the Islamic faith. All physically fit Muslims who can afford it should make the visit to Makkah, in Saudi Arabia, at least once in their lives. Every year around 2 million Muslims converge on Makkah. They visit a shrine in the city known as the Ka'bah, built by Ibrahim (Abraham) and Isma'il (Ishmael) at the command of Allah (God). It is a place for all who want to reaffirm their faith.

Eid-ul-Adha celebrates the occasion when Allah appeared to Ibrahim in a dream and asked him to sacrifice his son Isma'il as an act of obedience to God. The devil tempted Ibrahim by saying he should disobey Allah and spare his son. As Ibrahim was about to kill his son, Allah intervened: instead Allah provided a lamb as the sacrifice. This is why today all over the world Muslims who have the means to, sacrifice a sheep (alternatively a goat or cow can be used), as a reminder of Ibrahim's obedience to Allah. They usually share out the meat with family and friends, as well as the poorer members of the community. In Britain, the animal has to be killed at a slaughterhouse.

Eid-ul-Adha is a 1-3 day celebration and in Muslim countries is a public holiday. It starts with Muslims going to the Mosque for prayers, dressed in their best clothes, and thanking Allah for all the blessings they have received. It is also a time when they visit family and friends as well as offering presents. At Eid it is obligatory to give a set amount of money to charity to be used to help poor people buy new clothes and food so they too can celebrate.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

In France it's from the 31st of August to the 4th of September. Eid Mubarak to everyone, and may Allah open you the paradise portal !


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

sp3off said:


> In France it's from the 31st of August to the 4th of September. Eid Mubarak to everyone, and may Allah open you the paradise portal !



Actually, Eid this year for the first time in _ages _(and i mean ages) starts on the same day for everyone. So it is from 1st-3rd and my birthday is tomorrow too so Double Celebration.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Actually, Eid this year for the first time in _ages _(and i mean ages) starts on the same day for everyone. So it is from 1st-3rd and my birthday is tomorrow too so Double Celebration.



Ahah Happy Eid and early birthday to you mate !


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

sp3off said:


> Ahah Happy Eid and early birthday to you mate !



Thanks. Now....Que that music Ricky


----------



## Meteor7 (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Actually, Eid this year for the first time in _ages _(and i mean ages) starts on the same day for everyone. So it is from 1st-3rd and my birthday is tomorrow too so Double Celebration.


Oh, hey, then happy birthday to you!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Oh, hey, then happy birthday to you!



Thanks both of you! 11hrs till it starts though.


----------



## kragzy (Sep 1, 2017)

happy eid, to all the muslim tempers on here , and happy birthday to you also abu senpai for tomorrow, hope you have a double special time, enjoy


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 1, 2017)

Celebrating Sacrifice Feast?
I'm pretty sure France and some nations World Wide celebrates this day too

Happy Holidays!


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 1, 2017)

Eid Mubarak to all our fellow Muslim 'Tempers in the US and around the world.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 1, 2017)

To* briefly* summarize what Eid is about:


There are two Eids: Eid Al Adha and Eid Al Fitr. Eid Al Adha is when Prophet Abraham was commanded by God to sacrifice his son Ishmael. When Abraham touched the knife to his son's throat and shut his eyes, an angel swapped his son with a goat, and when Abraham pushed the knife down, it was in the throat of a goat, and Ishmael was at his side.
Eid Al Fitr is just a celebration after fasting 30 days of Ramadan.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ooh Qurbani curry coming up.


----------



## aykay55 (Sep 1, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Ooh Qurbani curry coming up.


Lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> Ooh Qurbani curry coming up.


When your forced to wear traditional clothing at the mosque and everyone else is wearing a tee and jeans.


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm not muslim, nor religious, but as I said on another thread, I respect others beliefs and opinions, as such, happy Eid al-Adha to all muslims...


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Basically what Metoer7 said plus a bit more:
> 
> Eid-ul-Adha ('Celebration of Sacrifice'), also known as the Greater Eid, is the second most important festival in the Muslim calendar. It marks the end of the Hajj, the annual pilgrimage to Makkah (Mecca). It takes place on the 10th day of Dhul-Hijjah, the last month of the Islamic calendar. Although only pilgrims to Makkah can celebrate it fully, Muslims elsewhere also mark the occasion of Eid-ul-Adha.
> 
> ...


 guess ya learn something every day, neat and an intresting read


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

kragzy said:


> happy eid, to all the muslim tempers on here , and happy birthday to you also abu senpai for tomorrow, hope you have a *double special time,* enjoy



Sounds Sexual as hell but yeah sure i will



Gizametalman said:


> Celebrating Sacrifice Feast?
> I'm pretty sure France and some nations World Wide celebrates this day too
> 
> Happy Holidays!



In Japan Eid is celebrated on Xmas LOL #KFC (do you get the joke?)


----------



## kragzy (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Sounds Sexual as hell but yeah sure i will
> 
> 
> haha, no it may sound that way but its just the way we speak in manchester, uk.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

Really? i have been to Manchester a few times. Mainly for Airport visits but yeah i diddnt now that.


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Sounds Sexual as hell but yeah sure i will
> 
> 
> 
> In Japan Eid is celebrated on Xmas LOL #KFC (do you get the joke?)



Uh... no. 
Sory, haven't sleept in 20+ hours.

Futanari?


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Uh... no.
> Sory, haven't sleept in 20+ hours.
> 
> Futanari?



LOL NO! Why does everyone always bring up futa.....you now what dont answer that one. Anyways, weird and disgusting genres aside, i was referring to the fact that during xmas. The Japanese populace tend to celebrate Xmas buy purchasing Bucket-loads of KFC! meaning a lot of chickens meet their demise (thus linking back to your "sacrifice feast comment")

More info on that here:

http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20161216-why-japan-celebrates-christmas-with-kfc
https://boingboing.net/2016/12/20/why-is-kfc-a-christmas-traditi.html

Fun fact: Did you now that KFC kills Approximately 1 Billion chickens per year? (poor chickens) pssst if you ask me, the chickens should plan a "chicken run"

and in case you diddnt get the Chicken run reference here is what that is all about:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_Run

edit: oh and go to bed now! Beauty sleep is important you now


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> LOL NO! Why does everyone always bring up futa.....you now what dont answer that one. Anyways, weird and disgusting genres aside, i was referring to the fact that during xmas. The Japanese populace tend to celebrate Xmas buy purchasing Bucket-loads of KFC! meaning a lot of chickens meet their demise (thus linking back to your "sacrifice feast comment")
> 
> More info on that here:
> 
> ...



Oh, I knew that the FKC was a huge thing in Japan. I even knew that eating KFC during XMAS is considered a luxury or something.
But honestly... my brain couldn't relate the chickens with suicidal folks.

KFC chickens are raised for that purpose. That's why there's a thing called Farms specialized in raising animals just for that purpose:


Now, on my defense, I don't eat meat that often. So to me, chicken factory/farms are completely neutral to me, yes it's sad, but I blame the whole world over-population.

Anyways... I didn't wanted to interrupt the holidays with my nonsense.
But, yeah... now I get your joke


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Oh, I knew that the FKC was a huge thing in Japan. I even knew that eating KFC during XMAS is considered a luxury or something.
> But honestly... my brain couldn't relate the chickens with suicidal folks.
> 
> KFC chickens are raised for that purpose. That's why there's a thing called Farms specialized in raising animals just for that purpose:
> ...




Yeah it is sad and unfortunately many animals are bred for that purpose. Oh hey regarding your statement, there was one portion i diddnt understand which was this one "*my brain couldn't relate the chickens with suicidal folks*." mind explaining what you mean by this?


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 1, 2017)

_you know_


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> _you know_



I really dont. I do have a few ideas as to what you might be talking about tho... So which one are you talking about??


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I really dont. I do have a few ideas as to what you might be talking about tho... So which one are you talking about??


Go to the first joke.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Go to the first joke.



The futa one?


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 1, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Celebrating Sacrifice Feast?
> I'm pretty sure France and some nations World Wide celebrates this day too
> 
> Happy Holidays!





Abu_Senpai said:


> The futa one?



Obviously I'm talking about the muslim terrorists attacks all over the world.

*May be mistaken, but meh...


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Obviously I'm talking about the muslim terrorists attacks all over the world.
> 
> *May be mistaken, but meh...



I dont get the joke i am afraid.....nor am i laughing


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 1, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I dont get the joke i am afraid.....nor am i laughing


It's okay.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 1, 2017)

happy Eid al-Adha, dude-bros.


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 1, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> *Eid al-Adha* (Arabic: عيد الأضحى‎, translit. _ʿīd al-aḍḥā_, lit. 'Feast of the Sacrifice'‎, [ʕiːd ælˈʔɑdˤħæː]), also called the "*Sacrifice Feast*", is the second of two Muslim holidays celebrated worldwide each year, and considered the holier of the two. It honors the willingness of Ibrahim (Abraham) to sacrifice his son Ismaeel, as an act of obedience to God's command. Before he sacrificed his son God intervened by sending his angel Jibra'il (Gabriel), who then put a ram in his son's place. In commemoration of this, an animal is sacrificed and divided into three parts: one third of the share is given to the poor and needy; another third is given to relatives, friends and neighbors; and the remaining third is retained by the family.
> 
> Looks like the basis of the holiday parallels the bible's Abraham and Isaac parable.


It the same story, Islam comes from Christianity. I believe muhammad was actually catholic


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> It the same story, Islam comes from Christianity. I believe muhammad was actually catholic



This is an interesting topic you brought up here. Muslims actually accept the Bible as being the word of god. But there are some complications that occured which is why we dont follow the bible.

Also, I dont want to derail this thread anymore but this is the last time hopefully

What are the complications you ask? well, the info below might be an interesting read for you:

*MUSLIMS BELIEVE IN THE TAURAH, ZABOOR, INJEEL AND QUR’AN*

Four revelations of Allah (swt) are mentioned by name in the Qur’an: the Taurah, the Zaboor, the Injeel and the Qur’an.

Taurah, the revelation i.e. the Wahi given to Moosa (a. s.) i.e. Moses (pbuh).
Zaboor, the revelation i.e. the Wahi given to Dawood (a.s.) i.e. David (pbuh).
Injeel, the revelation i.e. the Wahi given to Isa (A.S.) ie. Jesus (pbuh).
‘Al-Qur’an’, the last and final Wahi i.e. revelation given to the last and final Messenger Muhammad (pbuh).

It is an article of faith for every Muslim to believe in all the Prophets of God and all revelations of God. However, the present day Bible has the first five books of the Old Testament attributed to Moses and the Psalms attributed to David. Moreover the New Testament or the four Gospels of the New Testament are not the Taurah, the Zaboor or the Injeel, which the Qur’an refers to. These books of the present day Bible may partly contain the word of God but these books are certainly not the exact, accurate and complete revelations given to the prophets.

The Qur’an presents all the different prophets of Allah as belonging to one single brotherhood; all had a similar prophetic mission and the same basic message. Because of this, the fundamental teachings of the major faiths cannot be contradictory, even if there has been a considerable passage of time between the different prophetic missions, because the source of these missions was one: Almighty God, Allah. This is why the Qur’an says that the differences which exist between various religions are not the responsibility of the prophets, but of the followers of these prophets who forgot part of what they had been taught, and furthermore, misinterpreted and changed the scriptures. The Qur’an cannot therefore be seen as a scripture which competes with the teachings of Moses, Jesus and the other prophets. On the contrary, it confirms, completes and perfects the messages that they brought to their people.

Another name for the Qur’an is the ‘The Furqan’ which means the criteria to judge the right from the wrong, and it is on the basis of the Qur’an that we can decipher which part of the previous scriptures can be considered to be the word of God.

So that is what Muslims believe in regards to the bible and the other two holy books. This is why there are MANY similarities between Muslims, Christians and Jews. *Why we cant all get along?* is a question our children's children will be asking after we learn our lesson the hard way.

Edit: Essentially the short version is that Muslims believe that the Bible and the other two books *are *the word of God.

*But *we also believe that when those 3 prophets passed on. The followers of those holy books forgot the teachings and even changed them and thus that is why Muslims follow the Quraan. We believe the Quraan is the final and complete version since unlike the other 3 books, the Quraan was carried into the heavens by god after Prophet Muhammad passed on. And thus because it was taken to heaven, it can never be corrupted or changed.

So yes we all technically follow the same God, But Muslims believe that the Quraan is the final version and thus the true one which is why Islam exists.This also explains the countless similarities between the bible,Quraan and Torah.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Sep 1, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Obviously I'm talking about the muslim terrorists attacks all over the world.
> 
> *May be mistaken, but meh...


so uh, maybe take a few don't-be-a-cunt pills? no one her committed any of em.



WeedZ said:


> It the same story, Islam comes from Christianity. I believe muhammad was actually catholic


yup. we all worship the same god, technically.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> so uh, maybe take a few don't-be-a-cunt pills? no one her committed any of em.
> 
> 
> yup. we all worship the same god, technically.



Yeah that is true we do technically follow the same god. Just follow different books lol.

And regarding that user, i cba with the type of "talk" that he wants. So lets just leave that talk alone...


----------



## yusuo (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm not Muslim, I'm an atheist but I believe there is no harm in celebrating others beliefs, it bring our lot the best in people sometimes and without sounding old that's a rare thing now


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

yusuo said:


> I'm not Muslim, I'm an atheist but I believe there is no harm in celebrating others beliefs, it bring our lot the best in people sometimes and without sounding old that's a rare thing now



That is very true and it gives people an opportunity to connect with those of opposing faiths which is always a good thing. Only through understanding can we attain peace.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Sep 1, 2017)

HELL FUCKING YEAH THIS IS PROBABLY THE BEST EID I EVER HAD BECAUSE OF THIS THREAD ASALAMUALIKUM TO MY MUSLIM BRETHREN AND EID MUBARAK


----------



## antiNT (Sep 2, 2017)

Eid Mubarak from Tunisia


----------



## Shadicluigi (Sep 2, 2017)

Eid Mubarak to all!


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 2, 2017)

I follow the ideology that all beliefs are accepted
as long as they do not harm others.
Happy Eid Al Adha!


----------



## kragzy (Sep 2, 2017)

im not a religeous person, but the thing is no matter what our beliefs, dis beliefs etc, why cant we all just live in peace, why do humans have to try and wipe each other out, 

me personally come from a place called salford, manchester in uk, and there is people from all cultures and races here, but i see hate against each other alot and its sad, we all people, we all bleed blood, have feelings etc, we need to get along for our own and our childrens future


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sorry for late because some busy right now!  Any, Happy Eid Adha! Selamat Hari Raya Aidil Adha! 
Also, Happy the feast of Sacrifice (Selamat Hari Raya Korban) to all Muslims in Mecca! Be safe for your life, before becomes Hajj Mabrur (Haji Mabrur)! 
Another, my country Malaysia was celebrate Eid Adha after Happy Independence Day! MERDEKA!!!


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 5, 2017)

It's good to see my fellow tempers are tolerant of the religious beliefs of others. I was expecting to see hatred towards Islam, but I was mistaken. Stay classy GBAtemp.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> It's good to see my fellow tempers are tolerant of the religious beliefs of others. I was expecting to see hatred towards Islam, but I was mistaken. Stay classy GBAtemp.



There was one dude who kinda did that but water under the bride and yeah tis shitty that we live in such times.



AsPika2219 said:


> Sorry for late because some busy right now!  Any, Happy Eid Adha! Selamat Hari Raya Aidil Adha!
> Also, Happy the feast of Sacrifice (Selamat Hari Raya Korban) to all Muslims in Mecca! Be safe for your life, before becomes Hajj Mabrur (Haji Mabrur)!
> Another, my country Malaysia was celebrate Eid Adha after Happy Independence Day! MERDEKA!!!



Happy late independence day!


----------



## Sathya (Sep 10, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Eid Mubarak! Have a good day!
> 
> (i was gonna create this thread too but diddnt now how many Muslims were on the forum. So i diddnt, but i am glad you did)


I'm muslim people. but eid mubarak, merry christmas is ours.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Sep 12, 2017)

when ya muslim and ya gets $10,000 for both eids from rich family members

(I think this may be an only brown/desi problem but I am going to say it anyways) 
But you feel guilty and you give that money to your parents so they can pay bills and survive and since I am 15 I also can survive


----------

